# found 2 wild Pigeons



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

found 2 wild babies...fed baby cereal mix...in "nest" under 60 watt bulb...not sure how old...what now?

------------------
Chelsea


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Chelsea & Welcome to pigeons.com

Let me first suggest we use only one thread as there will be less chance of missing important information.

Secondly: I would recommend that you click on 'resources' in the upper right corner. This section will give you valuable information on caring for baby pigeons.
On the home page, you might want to click on 'Baby Sara' to better determine the babies ages.

Could you give us a bit of information on how you acquired the babies?

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.
Cindy


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

well my dad found them on top of a container thingy at work...we used the resources... they were a lot of help...from the pics of Baby Sara, i would guess they are 12 days old, give or take...i have named the Lucky and Sur ( for survival)...their crops are full...sur has pooped 4 times since about 5 and Lucky hasnt pooped at all...thsts all i can think of...let me know if you have anymore advice

------------------
Chelsea


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chelsea .. well done on your behalf thus far! I'm going to close the other thread so nobody gets confused or misses information. I had answered you there but said the same things that Cindy did here.

Terry


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

well, Jack and Lucky are now sleeping...full of baby cereal...they kept me up all night!!! and i have to go to school 2day!! argh!! for being so ugly...they are kind of cute!! i really think they are going to make it..."Hope for the best, prepare for the worst"...God please bless these little creatures!!! thank ou for all your help!! i will get on later cuz my family has some questions...g2g to school!!! Bye!!! 
love, Chel


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

just an FYI i plan on keeping them!! but my mom has the final say!!!

------------------
Chelsea


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Chelsea,
Thanks so much for the wonderful update.

Yes, those little squeakers are adorable. They will grow into beautiful birds. They are fully grown at about 4-5 weeks of age.

Pigeons make wonderful pets. Making a nice roomy 'home' for them would be a great family project.

We have recently had a few young people join our group, which is great.

We will do our best to answer any question you or your folks might have.
Have a great day at school.
Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Chelsea,

You are doing so well with these squabs! they are lucky pidgies.

One thought occured to me and even if it doesn't apply to you it might apply to others who read this thread: Pigeons don't digest milk well, so any food that they are given should be moistened with water rather than milk!

Keep us updated! 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Chelsea

Glad to hear the babies are thriving.

Whether you plan to keep them or not, it would be a good idea to locate an avian vet or rehabber if you don't have one, when you have time. It is always good to have some professional available in case of an emergency.

Treesa


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ok well lucky and Jack are doing well...they started walking today...Lucky is such a pig...jack is pretty quiet...unless lucky picks on him...dont worry, we are feeding them gerbers mixed grain baby cereal...with water...not milk...my aunt is a vet tech...not trained in avian...but she knows how to care for birds...so if we need help...we know where to go...we have some pix that we will send out later...my family has some questions for you guys...here we go!!!
1)how long do we need to keep them on baby food until they can eat seeds, etc?
2)how long until they need to stay in a "nest"?
3) after they out grow the "nest" what kind of thing do we put them in?
4)will they be able to be set free?
5) are all pigeons homing pigeons? mine are like a common city breed, nothing special(most likely).
6)what do we need to do to prepare them for flying? where do we put them after they start to fly?
if you have any other info a blooming pigeon lover, please let me know...my mom says we have already made a commitment to them...so we will stick it out!!! thank you guys!!you rock!!! Love Always, Chel


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ok well we found a place who carries baby pigeon food in fresno...its called Whities...anyone evr heard of it?


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

my brother says that Jack, who is infnitely more quiet than lucky, who i am holding right now, is really quiet, but awake...he thinks he might be sick...is he?

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ok well my babies are doing well...my fam has fallen in love/like with them...SO ugly...yet...SO cute...can i put pics into these things...i want all to see them!!! love, Chel


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chel,

There isn't a way to post pictures directly to pigeons.com. You can, however, go to one of the free photo sites and upload them there. Then just put the URL to the location of your photos here in a message. One such site is http://www.webshots.com 

To answer your questions:

1)how long do we need to keep them on baby food until they can eat seeds, etc?

Provide them with small seeds such as finch, canary, or parakeet at about 3 weeks of age. You will need to "teach" them how to eat seeds by pecking at the seeds with your finger .. they will be interested and soon figure out how to eat. You can also soak some seeds in water overnight and drop a few of the soaked seeds in their mouths to get them used to the idea. Gently dip their beaks into water for a few seconds to teach them how to drink.

2)how long until they need to stay in a "nest"?

They will most likely leave the nest on their own at about 10 days to two weeks of age.

3) after they out grow the "nest" what kind of thing do we put them in?

A good sized bird cage with perch, a dog or cat carrier with something to perch on, or even an upside down laundry basket with perch.

4)will they be able to be set free?

It will depend upon how tame they become. If they end up being very friendly and tame with you, it will not be in their best interest to be released. If you don't want to keep them as pets, then try to keep them as wild as possible by limiting human interaction and handling.

5) are all pigeons homing pigeons? mine are like a common city breed, nothing special(most likely).

No, not all pigeons are homing pigeons. Feral Rock Doves (like yours) do have some homing ability but not as much as the racers/homers who are bred for this trait.

6)what do we need to do to prepare them for flying? where do we put them after they start to fly?

They need to hone their flying skills in a safe and enclosed area .. can be a room of your house, your garage, or a large enclosure outside .. but it does have to be an enclosure.

Terry


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited April 14, 2004).]


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

you guys are the best!! my little Jack and Lucky are so happy!! and it is all thanks to you guys...we just gave them a bath...sleeping in my lap right now...besides a few squeaks from Lucky i think he is the dominant one...well i am happy to know that if i evr need help, i have a wonderful team of ppl to help me and tell me that they care...oh...wait...that's you guys!! My mom says to say thank you...a little late, considering i already did! she taught me well...if you guys hadnt of been here, i might not have these two right now...so i am so grateful...i love you guys!! i g2g my babies need to sleep!! THANK YOU!!!!!! Love, Chel

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

just a little note...thay are doing well and eating VERY well...except they only eat the baby bird food...they wont eat this crushed up seed mix we got...is there any way BESIDES tapping the ground where the food is? because that isnt working!! G2G love, Chel

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Chelsea, give it a little bit time. They are still very young.
You are doing everything right.
Reti


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ok...its just kinda annoying...oh well...thank you...they wouldnt be here 2day if it werent for all the great pigeon people on this site!! Thank you guys so much!!!!!!!!Love, Chel

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

yea!!!!!!!!!!! they started pecking at the ground!! they ate some of the seed mash junk on their own!!!!! so happy!! i get to spend more time with them for right now because i got my 4 wisdom teeth pulled in preparation for braces







it hurts like crazy! but the babies are doing well...we had them outside yesterday so they could get some excersize(SP) and my cat tried to get them twice...the second time i was ready...i rolled up a towel and snapped it at him...boy let me tell you...he didnt hang around for long!! next time i am gonna get my brothers airsoft gun and nick him in the tail...my mom wont let me get him with my .22 rifle...though if he gets one of my babies...he aint gonna live to be get the other one!!!!!! nobody really likes him neway...he slobbers...my cat, not my brother...though no1 really likes him either...well my mom says i have to get into bed!!! Love, Chel!

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Chelsea,

Thanks for the update. I have a baby growing up myself, that has been reluctant to pick up seed because I spoiled him rotten! LOL

Sounds like they are indeed doing well!

You are going to have to be really careful now, seperating the birds from the cat, as it only takes one time and a disaster can happen. Since the cat is resident there and he isn't leaving , you will have to provide a predator proof place for them, when you are not home. The cat isn't going to change, he will keep trying, so prepare a safe haven for the babies.

I understand about the wisdom teeth, it hurts, but goes away. I remember going thru that myself, but someday you will be glad you did it, I am.

Treesa


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ok yeah the cat stays outside,so there is very little interaction...i guess he kinda learned...those birds are so annoying!! but i love them anyway!! G2G!!! Love, Chel

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## jimster (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Chelsea-
I was just reading your posts about your baby pigeons, and was fascinated. When I read you were in Fresno, and went to Whities, I really was surprised and happy!
My name is Jim, and my wife and I also live in Fresno.
I have just started posting to this website after we found a pigeon in our yard that seems to be sick ( see my posts above)
Do you know of anyone here in Fresno who might be able to help? How were the folks at Whities?
We think it is so cool of you to devote your time and effort to helping the baby pigeons. Congratulations on them feeding themselves!


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

i really dont know personally, as i was in school when my mom went, but she said they were really helpful...instead of selling us a big old thing of baby food...they sold us just as much as we might nees...the amount was perfect...but yeah thats cool that sum1 else lives in Fresno...ok bye!! Love, Chel

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

i went to whities...really helpful..thats all...birdds flying(sort of)ok bye!

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

Jack has been gone for about a week, Lucky still here, worried about JAck, not sure what happenned...Lucky doesnt really like to be touched...whats wrong?

------------------
Chelsea loves Bodie


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Jack flew free. Lucky is a wild animal "doesnt really like to be touched" equals "predator going for me - yikes"; only hand raised socialized birds like to be touched and not all of them. There seems to be a few exceptions, usually among birds with a disability and a loving home.

Lucky just grew up.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

im hand feeding 4 pigeons at the minute there a hand full one is about 2 weeks old ive been hand rasising him since birth he doesn't look his age but hes doin great i have a vet down the street so if nething happens straight to them i go. good luck 

------------------
Robert


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Chelsea,

It's nice hearing from you....believe it or not, just a day ago I was wondering how you were doing, since you hadn't posted a awhile.

Nice to hear your babies grew up healthy...Jack is fine, I am sure...maybe he will come back to say Hello!

I thought you might get a kick out of hearing this....I take college classes and my assignment this weekend is to prepare for a DEBATE! Unfortunately, I think I have to argue for a point that I, personally, don't agree with...but as you know being a debator yourself, that is what debates are all about.

Nice hearing from you,

Linda


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

my baby is doing really well, not really a baby nemore, thank u guys for all the help!!


----------



## cehsdebater (Apr 12, 2004)

ur guys's replies hadnt loaded yet...so i hadnt seen them and therefore hadnt replied!! thats cool u r debating...it is a life skill because even if you dont agree with the topic you have 2 be able to prove the point assigned whether or not u agree...and i have gotten out of a lot of sticky spots by confusin the opponent in most cases my mom but yeah thats awesome!!

Lucky is currently roosting comewhere else but we see her occasionally...jack hasnt come back but we just hope for the best...Lucky went from a scrawny ugly thang to a beautiful bird...although not so graceful...just like her mommy...me!! well except that i am not a bird of course i meant the graceful part...but i did have a dreamthat...ok well i dont have enough time even if u guys cared about my dreams...i have to go...but thanks!!! BYE!!-Chel


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you for the update, Chelsea!


----------

